# My little Plow truck 2007 GMC 5500 4x4



## hotsprings77 (Sep 8, 2003)

I haven't posted here in a few years, but here goes. It's a 2007 GMC 5500 4x4 with a Fisher V-plow. Body is a Jerrdan wrecker. 2x 10000k winches and rear wheel lift @ 6k. Finally got some good snow tires for it, only the drives. Bridgestone BDR-W. Kinda like a Blizzak tread. Now to find some steer tires worth a darn. Mostly used as a wrecker, but the plow comes in handy on jobs as well. mark


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

That's sick. Very nice money maker.


----------



## cubanb343 (Dec 13, 2007)

That's one of the nicest trucks I've ever seen on here. Very very nice


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Very cool truck!!! How wide of a plow? 9.5ft?


----------



## hotsprings77 (Sep 8, 2003)

Thanks for the compliments. I just wish the payment wasn't so much each month. Decent tow truck, but great plowing machine. With the height, it will stack snow in the scoop postion close to 6-7 ft tall. Stay safe out there.


----------



## cubplower (Oct 22, 2009)

very nice! Little plow truck??


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

Repoman (ryan) u need one!! LOL 


any more pics?


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

dude...........That thing is sweet! I've been more of a International guy, but I like that. Is it the 4X6 model? Do you have the under lift forks and gear so you can haul med. stuff as well? I used to run a GMC with that style body. You can haul anything from a Tractor to an Focus with that thing. 

What's your payments like $1000 or so?


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

WOW what a awesome plow truck !!!!!!!!! I'd love to see and vid sometime payup


----------



## RCsLawncare (Oct 24, 2008)

That thing is cool!


----------



## DugHD (Nov 1, 2005)

Hang a couple of tires on the front of plow and use as pusher also.


----------



## bowtie_guy (Jan 1, 2004)

very very nice!! Any chance of more shots?? Also action shots would be very nice.


----------



## hotsprings77 (Sep 8, 2003)

4x4, manual hubs, duramax. I have only towed up to f450-f550's so far. The rear springs are alittle too soft for anything much heavier. Payment is just shy of $1700.00 a month. yikes. It's like having another house payment.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Very nice truck and plow. I know a guy with a GMC 5500 with a plow, wing, and sander on it.


----------



## BKFC255 (Nov 2, 2007)

That is sweet I would love to have one. cant you get the leafs restacked to handle the extra weight?


----------



## fordf350super (Oct 20, 2009)

now thats what i call a multi purpose truck. put it this way you can never get stuck haha


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

I would love a truck like that!! they make 4x4 rollbacks as well, those things are sweet. I hear you on the rear leafs thought. theres a 4500 chevy rollback around town and just the weight of the rollback is sagging it down a bit


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

kinda strange seeing the ballast on the front of the truck post #13 the 3rd picture the truck sits nice with the blade on the front and something on the wheellift with one hell of a bumper very very nice truck and best of luck makin those payments


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

Wow, that thing is so flippin sweet!!!!! I hope to get a big one someday, but i will wait till i can pay cash... Or make a huge down payment...


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

hotsprings77;962235 said:


> 4x4, manual hubs, duramax. I have only towed up to f450-f550's so far. The rear springs are alittle too soft for anything much heavier. Payment is just shy of $1700.00 a month. yikes. It's like having another house payment.


I went back and looked at old pics from the one I drove, it was a 6500. I think he had air bags on his, or some kind of leveling system, because it didn't sag that bad at all. I was dedicated to the Ryder account with it for the longest time moving single and tandem day cabs. I even hauled a 40' RV with it one night...talk about a hairy ride. I loved the sound of the CAT engine though.

Your right, $1700 is alot of dough to be forking out, but unlike the house right now, atleast the truck puts $$ back in the piggy bank from time to time. payup

Nice looking rig, stay safe out there. :waving:


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

at 1700 a month you wonder why he hasnt been on in a few years,

so how do you actually do it, mam that will be a 100 for the tow but ya got a bit of snow i will have to push out of the way, and thats 59.99 lol


----------



## ChevKid03 (Dec 23, 2007)

please tell me that is including insurance when you say 1700 a month..


----------



## plow4life (Mar 6, 2008)

never seen a tow truck with a plow before. that's a pretty awesome rig you got there.


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

Awesome truck. Why not just put a set of airbags on it?  Air Lift Kit


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

ChevKid03;962577 said:


> please tell me that is including insurance when you say 1700 a month..


no way man, that has got to be a 80k++ truck the way he has it setup....prob a lot closer to 100k


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

thats good idea truck that makes money 2 ways! plowing and towing


----------



## theonlybull (Oct 17, 2004)

hlntoiz;962648 said:


> Awesome truck. Why not just put a set of airbags on it?  Air Lift Kit


x2

sweet lookin' truck man. first time i've seen one of those with a tow body... wesport

only truck here that can get stuck plowin' and get itself out lol


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

The problem is a lot of towing is done when its snowing because of people sliding off the road and that is when you should be plowing also


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

That rig is cool!


----------



## TJ Fed (Dec 15, 2009)

plow4life;962583 said:


> never seen a tow truck with a plow before. that's a pretty awesome rig you got there.


There are a few companies around here that use tow trucks as plow trucks in the winter but it isnt a real common thing.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

around here it is lol


----------



## 7879fordplower (Sep 16, 2008)

Superior L & L;962850 said:


> The problem is a lot of towing is done when its snowing because of people sliding off the road and that is when you should be plowing also


yep, i bought my MVP off a guy that discovered that exact problem, his was on a f-650 two wheel drive so it did push as good as he thought it would any way.


----------



## Jello1 (Jan 17, 2008)

Very nice looking set-up. Like others said "dual purpose".


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

Didn't Fisher recommend the Homesteader for that rig?!? 

Looks GREAT! I'm just jealous


----------

